
Mint, online money manager, raises $4.7M - terpua
http://venturebeat.com/2007/10/16/mint-online-money-manager-raises-47m/
======
nootopian
Is it just me or does the idea of providing all my bank and credit card login
details make anyone else a little nervous?

~~~
migpwr
I have not tried Mint yet but has anyone compared it with Bank of America's
online services? They're not bad, just a little sluggish...

~~~
emmett
I use both extensively, and Mint is far superior. You get an immediate
understanding of where your money is going that BoA's stuff doesn't even
attempt to provide.

